# A candid camera



## Dany (Jun 17, 2022)

I have been always moved by vintage bakelite cameras
I don’t know why.
May be because molding technics permit interesting design.
I recently found an American camera sold circa 1940 by a company named King Sales in Chicago.
The model is called Candid Cinéx Camera. (The “e” of Cinéx with an accent.....strange!)
The body is made of brown marbled bakelite
A great pleasure for a small price


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 17, 2022)

Interesting looking old camera.....


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 17, 2022)

Neat piece. Looks small, does it take 828 roll film?


----------



## Dany (Jun 18, 2022)

The camera provides 4x6,5 cm negatives and must be loaded with type 127 films


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 18, 2022)

Thanks Dany. Love the way the finder is molded on top the body.


----------



## Warfarin (Jun 18, 2022)

I did love shooting on 127 film.  Just hard to find nowadays.


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 18, 2022)

Warfarin said:


> I did love shooting on 127 film.  Just hard to find nowadays.


And a bit pricey.........      127 film | B&H Photo Video


----------



## Warfarin (Jun 18, 2022)

webestang64 said:


> And a bit pricey.........      127 film | B&H Photo Video


Wow there is more available then I thought there was.  But yes it isn’t cheap


----------

